# New PSU



## r4gs (Dec 12, 2010)

Well,
PC config below. PC has been lying unused for many months now and I need to buy a PSU to power it.

Any suggestions?

Budget is flexible and around 6k. I have a lot of fluctuations in my area, which were actually responsible for blowing my coolermaster and mobo so I need a more sturdy one now.


PC Config:-

Intel Core2duo e7400
2x2gb DDRII 800MHz RAM
    nvidia GTX 275
1x500gb HDD
1x1tb HDD
ASUS mobo

The PSU also needs to be future proof enough to handle an upgrade to an i7 and DDRIII RAM or AMD equivalent in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2010)

^^ *Post in the Proper Section from next time*

Get Corsair *HX*/TX 650 - it would be the best deal for you and.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

TX650W @ 6.5k as said by topgear.
VX550W for 4.5k will also be enough for a single card setup.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 12, 2010)

which cooler master psu did u have? im guessing extreme power............ right, am i?
corsair vx550 should be more than enough to power your rig


----------



## r4gs (Dec 13, 2010)

I see that the 550 has 41A on the 12V rail. Seeing that my 275 needs 40, is that going to be enough to handle a future upgrade?

Also, how is antec?

@abirth:-Check my signature... Yes it was a coolermaster extreme power.

How is the Antec Earthwatts 650? It has 3x12V rails with about 22A each.

The only downside is the 3 yr warranty compared to Corsair.

I am actually leaning towards the "Corsair Gaming Series Gold 700W Power Supply (CMPSU-700G)" as it has 56A on the 12V along with a slightly better active PFC from 90-264, which I feel is better due to the fluctuations in my area.

Also note that I am a n00b when it comes to PSUs so I could be wrong on everything. Please advise!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 13, 2010)

any idea about corsair 700G price ?

I think HX series has better build quality than Gaming series ( GS ) psus.


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

Corsair HX series are rock solid and their efficiency is truly awesome. Actually they are Gold certified PSU's but corsair wants their AX series to be called Gold officially.. According to rigorousness testing from JonnyGuru.com they themselves told this fact....


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2010)

Ignore Corsair Gaming series aka GS and also ignore TX series for the while. The newer CWT OEM are not that great.

Go for Corsair HX650 @ 7.4k. It will be worth it.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 13, 2010)

@topgear:- itdepot puts the 700g at about 6k. It is good that you pointed it out. Turns out that the TX 650 is only rs500 more, but also has 2 more years of warranty along with the same PFC rating and 52A on the 12V.

It seems like the TX is the better option at the moment.

The HX is even better in terms of specs, but its expensive. At least 1k more than the TX.


----------



## S_V (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah, but 1k is worth for Modular cabling which helps lot of airflow and clean system...

Use cables only needed is good for cabinet and Components... The rest unused ones can be safely stored in a pouch given by corsair..  It's just i am telling to make good use of your hard earned money


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2010)

Take this advice from someone who owns a TX series and a full tower- you're lot better with a modular. It doesn't affect the cooling or anything (unless you're using the cable as a wall ) but you're saving the hassle when you're doing cable management. Its obviously worth it.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 13, 2010)

If I had the budget to go modular I would. As it happens I don't. So TX it is for now.



Also, I've never really had a problem with cooling. Most PSU's are placed at the top of the cabinet and blow air downward or outward, I've got a couple of exhaust fans suitably placed to handle it. Plus, all the unused cables are bunched up in a cubby hole.


----------



## asingh (Dec 13, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Take this advice from someone who owns a TX series and a full tower- you're lot better with a modular. It doesn't affect the cooling or anything (unless you're using the cable as a wall ) but you're saving the hassle when you're doing cable management. Its obviously worth it.



I have a TX in a mid tower. Seriously.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 13, 2010)

^^ I've been there!!! Done that! Not a pretty sight at all.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

asingh said:


> I have a TX in a mid tower. Seriously.



Me too...with my TX850 in Zebronics Reaper...


----------



## r4gs (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes I know its ugly. Can't help it though.


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Me too...with my TX850 in Zebronics Reaper...



That's an overkill for that cabby ! 



r4gs said:


> Yes I know its ugly. Can't help it though.



Which cabby do you have that's going to house your upcoming new TX650.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 14, 2010)

No idea. Some mercury cabinet I think. Quite heavy and sturdy though. It has vents over the g card and cpu along with 1 front and 1 rear vent.

To aid the cooling I've added a large intake fan in the front and an exhaust over the CPU.


----------



## topgear (Dec 15, 2010)

^^ Ok .. thanks.

BTW, have you ordered/bought the PSU ?


----------



## r4gs (Dec 15, 2010)

Not yet. I'll be getting it after the 17th.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 15, 2010)

topgear said:


> That's an overkill for that cabby !



Looks like Spider Man is staying inside my cabinet....
or lots of Anaconda in their mating season from the Movie Anaconda 2..Hunt for the red orchid.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 17, 2010)

Problem.

I'm not able to find the TX650 in stock anywhere for a reasonable price.

I was however offered a Coolermaster gx650 for almost the same price.

Any idea how good it is? On paper it has the same specs and warranty as the tx650 from corsair.


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2010)

r4gs said:


> I was however offered a Coolermaster gx650 for almost the same price.


Just forget about Cooler Master imho. Piyush had a CM GX series PSU and it gave him problems. He had to get it replaced twice and then finally settled for a Corsair unit.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 17, 2010)

^
Yeah I would rather pay a few more bucks for peace of mind.


----------



## r4gs (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok. Good enough.

can you guys recommend any alternatives though? Antec? Tagan?

I can order the TX650 from ebay at a much higher price. I'll leave that out as a last resort though.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2010)

No one matches the quality of Corsair HX650 - so even though it's pricey I recommend you to go for that anyway.


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2010)

*Seasonic S12II 620w Bronze* @ 5.6k

*Seasonic S12D 750w Silver* @ 6.7k

Both are non-modular. Check out www.theitwares.com


----------



## r4gs (Dec 18, 2010)

I had actually asked about the seasonic PSUs. If I remember correctly, I was advised against them at the time.

But regardless, seasonic is even more rare than the Corsair Tx650.

One thing though, does it make a difference if you have multiple 12V rails vs opposed to a single?

Looks like ebay is the last option left.


----------



## Faun (Dec 18, 2010)

r4gs said:


> One thing though, does it make a difference if you have multiple 12V rails vs opposed to a single?


No, performance wise both are same.
Yes, safety wise multiple 12v rails is better.

Also, thoughts about seasonic:
*www.tomshardware.com/forum/281370-28-corsair-cmpsu-650hx-seasonic-x650-gold


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 18, 2010)

Single or multi doesn't matter as long its a high quality PSU.

Multi's supply cleaner power but if your graphic card needs more than available on a single rail it won't work. So, multi should be avoided on low med end PSUs.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 18, 2010)

the corsair tx650 has verry high noise ripple. seasonic is much better in that aspect. and it seems seasonic 620w and corsair 650w perform the same


----------



## r4gs (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, so what you guys are saying is that seasonic or corsair, both are fine.

I'll be going to Lamington again in a few days to check on stocks.

One thing which I am wondering about is, how come nobody is recommending Antec? I thought they manufacture very good PSUs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Read this for everything about PSUs
PSU articles - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## r4gs (Dec 19, 2010)

Brilliant! that is just what I needed. Thanks a lot!


----------



## r4gs (Dec 21, 2010)

Managed to find a Seasonic S12D 750W for less than 7k with 5yr warranty.

Way overkill for my PC, but the only decent 600W+ unit currently available to me.


----------



## Faun (Dec 21, 2010)

congrats !

Btw pics please before you cut the ribbon.


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 21, 2010)

r4gs said:


> Managed to find a Seasonic S12D 750W for less than 7k with 5yr warranty.
> 
> Way overkill for my PC, but the only decent 600W+ unit currently available to me.



where did u manage to find a seasonic psu? availability is so scarce


----------



## r4gs (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll post the pics before opening don't worry. 

I don't have it with me yet. Have to pick it up from the shop. Probably on thursday or friday.

@abirth:- My friend did a bit of scouting for me at Lamington and managed to place an order for it. can't go tomorrow for various reasons, so I'm collecting it later.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ It's a modular or non-modular PSU ??


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 22, 2010)

@r4gs you mumbaikars are so lucky you guys probably have the largest IT selection in india


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 22, 2010)

dude try to get one for me also...


----------



## Piyush (Dec 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ It's a modular or non-modular PSU ??



must be a non modular
750W under 7k is rare


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 23, 2010)

still quite a bargain. just hope its not the TX series. very very bad ripple


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2010)

Piyush said:


> must be a non modular
> 750W under 7k is rare



Thanks for the info - btw, got a review of that PSU and seems like it's very good :

Seasonic S12D 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 23, 2010)

the psu seems to be simply awesome, great buy for under7k


----------



## r4gs (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry guys been very busy.

Anyway, the power supply seems to be really good. Especially at 6.5k. The tx650 from corsair retails for around the same amount.

This was the last psu in stock i could find. Most of the guys at lamington haven't even heard of it.

It is available if you guys place an order.
I don't remember the shop's name as my friend placed the order, but i'll find out and post it here.

The unit is 80+ silver certified, so quite efficient. Non-modular, the s12m is modular.

A total of 62a on the 12v rails.


----------



## vav (Dec 23, 2010)

share the name and location.
i will be visiting lamington in  next week. 
____________________________
core2quad Q9300 @ 2.5Ghz || Abit IP35E|| Corsair 2X1Gb 667Mhz DDR2 Value +1x2GB OCZ || WDC 1TB +Seagate 360GB || ASSUS HD5770 1GB GDDR5 || Cooler master 450W Extreme || Zebronics Bijli || Samsung 943NWX || Wipro 500(ups)


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2010)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the info - btw, got a review of that PSU and seems like it's very good :
> 
> Seasonic S12D 750 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets



man!!!
this is really something
bang for the buck


----------



## r4gs (Dec 28, 2010)

hi guys,
First of all, a belated merry christmas and a very happy new year in advance. ('cause i don't know when i'll have a chance to grt online again)
Sorry about the delay again, but, exams. So i just can't be bothered to come online! 

Anyway, finally got my hands on the psu today. I'll post the pics once i get around to openning it.

Good news for all you guys who want it. The psu isn't in stock, but the chap takes orders if you want it. The good news here is that the shop, as it turns out, is better known as TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce!

By the way, according to some reviews i found, it seems the san ace fan on this is unit supposedly gives me bragging rights!

So......
Hah! I have a san ace fan! So there!
(can't figure out why a fan is so special though)


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2010)

^^ congrats ! waiting for pics ....


----------



## blademast3r (Dec 29, 2010)

corsair hx650 or since u said u have prob with fluctuations go for antec true power new 650, great stable voltages. also fluctuations can b prevented with a good belkin spike buster


----------



## r4gs (Dec 29, 2010)

@blade:- hmmm... Thank you for the recommendation, but if you read further you will find that the hx650 is out of my budget and that i have already purchased a seasonic psu.


----------



## r4gs (Jan 5, 2011)

Finally! managed to setup my PC.
Here are the pics. Much delayed, as usual.


*rapidshare.com/files/440970349/Seasonic.rar


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats.

Use ImageShack.us and post the thumbnails.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

spend a little bit of your time and post the images in here - as those are 640*480 I think they will fit in here perfectly.


----------



## r4gs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sure. Couldn't figure out how to put up the images so I used rapidshare.

[IMG]*img407.imageshack.us/i/dsc00387op.jpg/][img=*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8476/dsc00387op.th.jpg
*img192.imageshack.us/i/dsc00388nd.jpg/][img=*img192.imageshack.us/img192/8731/dsc00388nd.th.jpg
*img20.imageshack.us/i/dsc00389fu.jpg/][img=*img20.imageshack.us/img20/2584/dsc00389fu.th.jpg
*img5.imageshack.us/i/dsc00390ih.jpg/][img=*img5.imageshack.us/img5/1272/dsc00390ih.th.jpg
*img151.imageshack.us/i/dsc00391gu.jpg/][img=*img151.imageshack.us/img151/2621/dsc00391gu.th.jpg
*img214.imageshack.us/i/dsc00392h.jpg/][img=*img214.imageshack.us/img214/9357/dsc00392h.th.jpg
*img808.imageshack.us/i/dsc00393k.jpg/][img=*img808.imageshack.us/img808/8130/dsc00393k.th.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/i/dsc00394fb.jpg/][img=*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9214/dsc00394fb.th.jpg
*img339.imageshack.us/i/dsc00395zi.jpg/][img=*img339.imageshack.us/img339/668/dsc00395zi.th.jpg
*img403.imageshack.us/i/dsc00396qh.jpg/][img=*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3445/dsc00396qh.th.jpg
*img573.imageshack.us/i/dsc00397g.jpg/][img=*img573.imageshack.us/img573/8500/dsc00397g.th.jpg
*img413.imageshack.us/i/dsc00398s.jpg/][img=*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5016/dsc00398s.th.jpg

this doesn't seem to be working for some reason.
I'll sort it out when I get home. Using a mobile at the moment.

Sorry.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 6, 2011)

just check the tags bro.. 



r4gs said:


> Sure. Couldn't figure out how to put up the images so I used rapidshare.
> ****
> 
> this doesn't seem to be working for some reason.
> ...




lemme see if i can fix it..

*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8476/dsc00387op.th.jpg
*img214.imageshack.us/img214/9357/dsc00392h.th.jpg
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/8130/dsc00393k.th.jpg
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/9214/dsc00394fb.th.jpg
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/3445/dsc00396qh.th.jpg
*img573.imageshack.us/img573/8500/dsc00397g.th.jpg
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5016/dsc00398s.th.jpg


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Piyush (Jan 6, 2011)

hmmm...i see quality there
congrats..


----------



## r4gs (Jan 6, 2011)

@rajan1311:- Thanks a lot.
@everyone else: Thanks.

Bit of a pain checking the tags using opera mini! 

Some notes:-
PSU is bigger than my old coolermaster
A very large no. of cables/longer cables in comparison.
Now I understand why you need a modular PSU. It was hell trying to stuff the excess cables into their cubby hole in my cabinet. No hassles with the coolermaster. 
The PSU fan is very silent.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2011)

^^palatable to my taste


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^^Read this for everything about PSUs
> PSU articles - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net




Great article faun. Extremely informative.

Thanks


----------

